# Virginia Tech



## Puscas (Apr 17, 2007)

I was at the Virginia Tech Campus today. It was very impressive - especially  the gathering where we all held candles - and these students are so strong. It all made a big impact on me. I hope that all the people affected by this, will find the strength they need.

1.






2.






3.





4.





5.





6.





7.











pascal


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 17, 2007)

thats sooo sad, great shots.


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are all very powerful and evoke so much feeling. It's so good that you were able to go there. :thumbup:


----------



## ariadne76 (Apr 17, 2007)

#s 5 and 7 are paricularly moving


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 18, 2007)

A sad day ... five and seven tell it all.

Gary


----------



## Puscas (Apr 18, 2007)

thank you guys.






pascal


----------



## Rayna' (Apr 18, 2007)

I really like #5& #7.  They give me goose bumps.  Thank you for sharing.  If you have anymore to share, please do.


----------



## terri (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice captures; that could not have been easy. :heart: 

The last one says it all for me. Good job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rayna' (Apr 18, 2007)

what setting did you have your camera on on the night pics?


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these images.


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, if you have more, please share. I wish I was there to share in this experience, to help document this time of rebuilding and mourning. 

Take pictures, and submit them, to ensure they last forever.


----------



## Puscas (Apr 18, 2007)

Rayna' said:


> what setting did you have your camera on on the night pics?



Here's the exif. data:

 Flash used:  No
Focal length:  18.0mm  (35mm equivalent: 29mm)
CCD width:  22.20mm
Exposure time:  0.025 s  (1/40)
Aperture:  f/4.0
ISO equiv.:  1600
Whitebalance:  Auto
Exposure:  Manual
pascal


----------



## Puscas (Apr 18, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> Yes, if you have more, please share. I wish I was there to share in this experience, to help document this time of rebuilding and mourning.
> 
> Take pictures, and submit them, to ensure they last forever.




I have a few more, but I'm not sure if I want to put them up (quality-wise).
I'll think about it.





pascal


----------



## Puscas (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are a few new ones. 

1.





2.





3.







thanx for looking.




pascal


----------



## neea (Apr 18, 2007)

Those are very powerful pictures.
Although I've always felt that situations like that shouldnt be photographed.
It must've been quite the experience and so heartbreaking to have been there.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 20, 2007)

The last two evoke a very funereal feeling.  

Very sad, moving images.


----------



## OmlessWanderer (Apr 27, 2007)

The first star light of the night in #7, upper left corner, is a multidimensional metaphor on it's own.


----------



## Puscas (Apr 27, 2007)

OmlessWanderer said:


> The first star light of the night in #7, upper left corner, is a multidimensional metaphor on it's own.



I agree. There were similar pics but without the star, so I only showed this one. It somehow 'felt better'. It's nice you picked up on it.







pascal


----------



## smyth (Apr 27, 2007)

these are really good photos. good job.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 28, 2007)

awesome pictures.  very moving

as a side note, you have some dust on the sensor, check out picture number 2.


----------



## Puscas (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks people.


(@xfloggingkylex: thanks for the dust reminder. It's a constant struggle, I keep changing lenses and I'm not good at keeping the dirt out)




pascal


----------



## koda-46 (May 25, 2007)

I love the fifth photo. so sad what happened though


----------



## molested_cow (May 25, 2007)

I like the concept of the one with the news stand.


----------



## Puscas (May 25, 2007)

thanx koda and molested-cow.








pascal


----------

